# 2012 LS 70000 miles transmission failed



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Fluid change might be worth a shot to see if it can be saved; beyond that, you can either pick up a used trans or have that one rebuilt (or get into a new car). No cheap option, unfortunately.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Trans Failure at 70k is ridiculous. There's got to be some recourse. Just not sure what the process is or if there is one. 

My 09 Jetta TDI with the infamous DSG transmission started severe bucking and stalling out from dead stops at 82k. Because it wasn't the well-documented failure (safety issue) where the PRNF21 indicator would flash and leave you in Neutral in the fast lane on the interstate, VW was not going to do anything about it. 

I contacted VW corporate and opened a claim. I argued that I did my trans fluid changes per the book at authorized VW Dealers at the recommended 40k intervals at a cost of $450 each time. So if the trans life expectancy was 80k why would VW require ANY fluid changes? If they told me or ANY customer to expect a failure after 80k no one would buy their cars. 

They pro-rated the new transmission and labor. My end was $2,600 (40%). I was still not happy but at least they saved me a few grand. 

My case was different in that the car was only 3 years old. But it was past the 80k warranty. Might be be worth a try escalating directly to GM. Not sure how to do that though.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I agree with jblackburn. sucks but having a used car out of warranty comes with some risk.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Try calling GM customer service and plead your case. I tried it with mine (with no result) but you never know. Yours is closer to the expiry so they might help you out. Worth the call.


----------



## miltont (Jun 19, 2014)

I called them yesterday. They opened a case and had roadside assistance tow it to a dealership. So maybe I will get some help.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Keep us posted of your experiences! I'm interested to know how this works out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2017)

I too opened a case with the Chevrolet Customer Assistance Center and I am waiting for the Chevy senior advisor to tell me if they will help. (see my post: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-ne...1-p0700-codes-2011-model-year-1-8-engine.html). 
****** background: 2011 1.8, 56k miles, 1 year out of warranty, p0601, p0700 codes, it is currently sitting at the Chevy dealership, needs trans valve body replacement, about $1330.00 estimate*********Once I hear, I will update!


----------



## miltont (Jun 19, 2014)

So Chevy paid half. A dealer rebuilt my transmission and charged me just under 2000. Following up today Chevy tells me that's all they can do. I'm not done


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Sounds more than fair to me, the car is out of warranty. I don't think they are obligated to pay anything.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

miltont said:


> So Chevy paid half. A dealer rebuilt my transmission and charged me just under 2000. Following up today Chevy tells me that's all they can do. I'm not done


Had a similar experience with my 09 TDI Jetta. Failed at 82,000 miles, out of warranty. Opened case, took about a month. Ended up paying 40% of the cost for a new trans ($2,600). Wasn't happy but better than paying nearly $6K.

Glad you got some relief so far, keep us posted if anything further develops.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> Had a similar experience with my 09 TDI Jetta. Failed at 82,000 miles, out of warranty. Opened case, took about a month. Ended up paying 40% of the cost for a new trans ($2,600). Wasn't happy but better than paying nearly $6K.
> 
> Glad you got some relief so far, keep us posted if anything further develops.


I think you told us this on the 7th, looks familiar? I say to Milton who is "not done", some of us purchase G.M. breakdown protection and prepare for this type of unfortunate occurrence. I am really surprised about all these 'goodwill' requests. Why did I pay $1000 for a GMPP when I could demand repairs for free? Why do I pay $75 a month for Cable TV when others seem to acquire it for free?


----------



## miltont (Jun 19, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I think you told us this on the 7th, looks familiar? I say to Milton who is "not done", some of us purchase G.M. breakdown protection and prepare for this type of unfortunate occurrence. I am really surprised about all these 'goodwill' requests. Why did I pay $1000 for a GMPP when I could demand repairs for free? Why do I pay $75 a month for Cable TV when others seem to acquire it for free?


The car has a sealed transmission and I can't even check the fluid. The first service according to my owner's manual is at 97k miles. Not 5 years or 97k miles. 97k miles period. So giving me a product that fails at 70k miles isn't acceptable. I don't see how this fits the legal definition of an implied warranty but I'm not an attorney so I"ll at least ask. It's also interesting to see on the new Cruze the powertrain warranty has been changed to only 60k miles. Like I said I'm not done.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

miltont said:


> The car has a sealed transmission and I can't even check the fluid. The first service according to my owner's manual is at 97k miles. Not 5 years or 97k miles. 97k miles period. So giving me a product that fails at 70k miles isn't acceptable. I don't see how this fits the legal definition of an implied warranty but I'm not an attorney so I"ll at least ask. It's also interesting to see on the new Cruze the powertrain warranty has been changed to only 60k miles. Like I said I'm not done.


Use the severe service schedule. Fluid changes should be done every 45k. Gm trans cooler lines leak all the time as well, so look out for those. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

There is no applied warranty. It was 5/100k. Your 5 years is up. You should be happy they are splitting the bill with you since its out of warranty. You could also look at going to a independant shop and they might be able to do it for less. 

Maintenance schedule is just that a maintenance schedule. You can follow or not. There is no gurantee it will break or last if you do the schedule maintenance or not. Its just stating when it should be done according to all the testing.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

miltont said:


> The car has a sealed transmission and I can't even check the fluid. The first service according to my owner's manual is at 97k miles. Not 5 years or 97k miles. 97k miles period. So giving me a product that fails at 70k miles isn't acceptable. I don't see how this fits the legal definition of an implied warranty but I'm not an attorney so I"ll at least ask. It's also interesting to see on the new Cruze the powertrain warranty has been changed to only 60k miles. Like I said I'm not done.


As J noted, the interval is 45,000 miles in severe service, and always assume you drive the vehicle in severe service. GM will simply claim that the previous owner drove in severe service and that the vehicle was past due on a fluid change. 

It's not a sealed transmission. There is still a breather hole to allow air to escape when the transmission heats up, otherwise it would push all the fluid out of the CV shaft seals. There is a drain plug, a fill plug, and a level plug to allow the transmission to be serviced. The only thing that it means when someone tells you a transmission is "sealed," is that there is no dipstick.


----------



## miltont (Jun 19, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Use the severe service schedule. Fluid changes should be done every 45k. Gm trans cooler lines leak all the time as well, so look out for those.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------

